# Nice source of driftwood



## parotet (29 Apr 2015)

Hi all

I discovered this weekend a very nice source of driftwood. What you can see on the picture below is a typical high mountain Mediterranean habitat, around 2,000 meters above the sea level, very windy during the whole year and with some heavy snowfalls during the winter.



The green carpets on the foreground are actually trees: Junipers sabina, adapted to the above mentioned conditions and reaching a maximum height of 45 cm. The trees you can see are very old because, as you can imagine, growth under these conditions is not fast. The wind continuously burn the new shots and the weight of the snow bends down the old branches. Juniperus relative species in the area (J. thurifera, J. phoenicea) are very appreciated for their wood, reddish and very hard, thus I can well imagine that this wood will be rather similar. Surprisingly it is one of my favorite places to go, but it was not until I found a dead specimen when I noticed the beauty of its branches and its potential as driftwood.



I will try it for my next layout!

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (29 Apr 2015)

Hi all,
Looks perfect Jordi. Juniper (we only have _Juniperus communis)_ <"isn't common in the S. UK">, but I visited <"Porton Down a few years ago"> and there were some very similar bits of bleached dead Juniper wood.

cheers Darrel


----------

